# Does my Betta look happy and Healthy?



## BettaUser005 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does my Betta Look ok to you guys? He acts fine, but i'v ebeen reading and people say that when they get dark there sick. Is that whats wrong?



















And heres a Video of my Betta.


----------



## Arrunus (Apr 12, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with him to me. But, this is just what I think, and I am definitely no expert. But he does look fine to me.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He looks very happy and heathy to me;-)


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he looks ace ;-) happy fellow if you ask me!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks pretty healthy and happy to me. He would probably be even more happy with somewhere to hide... like a cave and plant.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks great! Yep! Get him a few plants at least. 

Actually, bettas often get pale when they are sick.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

The filter in the video looks _way_ too strong for him. I knocked my filter on accident, and it went faster than I adjusted to it. I go home, I find him stuck against the tube, unable to move. I would suggest you try buffering it (blocking it a little) with a sponge or something. 

More plants as well, bettas love plants and hiding places! (Notice I say _and_, and not _and/or_.  )

And black doesn't mean sick, I'm pretty sure _pale_ means sick, unless it's their natural color. Other than that, he looks quite fine.


----------

